# fifteen52 Tarmacs are back in stock! 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5, 18x9.5



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Our long awaiting shipments of the popular Tarmac wheels are in and most fitments/colors are back in stock! Along with the original 18x8.5, we now have 17x8, 17x9, and 18x9.5 versions available. Staggered fitments are no problem! 



17x8 - 4x100, 4x108, 5x100, 5x120
17x9 - 5x100, 5x114.3, 5x120
18x8.5 - 5x100, 5x108, 5x112, 5x120
18x9.5 - 5x100, 5x112, 5x114.3, 5x120


Standard colors are Brilliant Silver or Gloss White, custom finishes are available.

As usual, we are keeping stock of blank/raw castings for custom fitments. If you don't see something listed above, we can probably make it for you!

Order online at WEAREFIFTEEN52.COM. Contact us at 213-373-1552 or [email protected] with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at all that brake clearance, these wheels clear all brakes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set of 18x8.5 and 9.5s spaced out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Because Racekor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have blank wheels so we can do custom bolt patterns, custom offsets and custom colors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

_*Wow - Nice Big Brake Caliper - Clearances *_.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How about a real JDM Prius


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some 16" 3 piece Classic F40 Tarmacs for Reflex Auto Design


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

So you like our 3pc teardrops? This set just happens to be for sale...

18x9 ET20 215/40-18
18x10 ET16 225/40-18

Can be drilled to any PCD. Hit me up for special pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on these
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of someone that got some new Tarmacs for their rally car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for a great price on the wheels right now
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

1 piece cast or 1 piece forged or 3 piece forged available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are the new Forged Tarmac 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Super Bowl bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope everyone made it out from the storm unscathed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these are going fast but we still have a good amount of blank wheels for custom fitments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some New Zealand Tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember we can also do 1 piece or 3 piece forged wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we don't have many sets left.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry not many 5x112 left


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmac sighting at UD


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we are down to 1 set of predrilled 5x112 18x8.5 et45 wheels in stock, but we do have some blanks available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Running low on the blank 18x8.5s but we can do the forged 3 piece in any size


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 3 piece wheels in the making


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have some 17x9 et45 and et30 in 5x114.3 that we can pair with some wobble bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are running very low on the blank 18x8.5s and we have 1 set of machined and raw finish 5x112 17x8 et20 and 17x9 et20 for a great price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are sold out of blank 18s but we do have blank 17x8s and 17x9s or 3 piece wheels are always available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom 1 or 3 piece are also available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can also do custom forged wheels in 1 or 3 piece in and sizes from 15" to 22" and up to 12" wide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a couple sets of white 18x8.5 et45 and 18x9.5 et45 arriving in a couple weeks. I can hold a set with a fully refundable deposit of $100. Hurry these will not last long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these are going fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some 18" 3 piece Formula's that clear a set of Porsche 18z calipers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

FYI we have 2 sets available on the incoming shipment in white 5x112 18x9.5 et45, I can hold a set with a fully refundable deposit of $100.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a couple sets of 5x112 18x9.5 et45 in gloss white that just arrived and will be ready to ship next week, hurry before they are gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get the 18x9.5 et45 in white set while you can. And we have the blank 17x8 and 17x9 in stock for custom offsets.


----------



## boomer719 (May 3, 2004)

Where are the CC pics at?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

This has been the only CC to date to run them


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mullets galore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The 5x112 18x9.5 et45 in silver are in stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 1 set of 5x112 17x8 et20 and 17x9 et20 that are raw and waiting for PC and we have maybe 1 set of 5x112 18x8.5 et45 and 18x9.5 et45 that would need PC as well. And we maybe have 1 set of 5x112 18x9.5 et45 all around, but hurry these will not last long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 piece 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We now have 2 custom piece wheels available with special introductory pricing for the month of June, they are available in 15-18" and 20"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This has been the only CC to date to run them


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom 1 and 3 piece forged wheels are also available in quite a few styles.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Just MHO.. but damn all these wheels are fugly. Especially when they're sticking out of an undersized tires.. Bleh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new 348s at Waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are our 18" and 16" forged 2 piece Formula's


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Send me four 18x9.5s and i'll give you guys a worthy picture on a CC :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We do have 1 set left in 5x112 18x9.5, but you send me a CC number and I will send the wheels


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We do have 1 set left in 5x112 18x9.5, but you send me a CC number and I will send the wheels


CC number? Only number i know that matters on my CC is 3.6 :laugh:

Took me a second... Credit card number... Can't get anything past me :laugh:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

But seriously. Make a set in 19x9.5 with serious concave and i'll sell my forged 20inch rotiforms asap!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can do a custom forged set, but if we do 19s next year they will be flat just like the 18s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 1 set of 5x112 18x9.5 et45 in white


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We can do a custom forged set, but if we do 19s next year they will be flat just like the 18s.


 concave was wishful thinking. looking forward to seeing if you guys do 19s :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

That looks awesome! :thumbup


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Wheels of Waterwerks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get those H2oi orders in now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

A new polished 2 piece Formula


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry h2o is only a couple weeks away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Directional Teardrops coming to life


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mullets and 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some pics from H2oi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some custom forged F40 Tarmacs on Ken Block's Focus ST that we built for him


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Something a little different


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for cast or 1,2 or 3 piece forged pricing
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some wheels just in time for SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

New wheels and some fans


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 2 piece Formula's on a widebody Porsche 965


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Polished 2 pc R40 Tarmacs on a 1029hp Honda Odyssey


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We will be making the TurboMacs in 17 and 18" this spring, sans fans.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing Black Friday deals again, PM or email me for a deal on ST coils, KW coils, SoloWerks coils, B&G coils, Miro wheels or our wheels. We are doing buy 3 get 1 free on all in stock cast Tarmacs.

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

It's Black Friday
PM or email for the lowest price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still time to get a Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing a VERY limited number run of TEN sets of forged 18x9 Turbomacs by Ken Block. Almost any custom offset and any PCD is available. Only $899.52 per wheel** with standard finish (normally $1099.52)

PM/Email [email protected] for more info and details.

** Turbofans not included. We might make a limited run of them, but we're not sure as of now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


for 18s they look pretty sweet. Is the owner running 18x9.5 all around?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I am not sure if they are 9.5s all around or staggered.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some brushed Tarmac TRs going on a Porsche 964


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on the cast, 1, 2 or 3 piece forged wheels
[email protected]

Also we have a set of 5x112 17x9 et45 Tarmacs in silver, hit me up for a deal on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged Monoblock TurboMacs in stock in 18x9, you pick the bolt pattern, offset and color


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Only 2 more sets of the forged TurboMacs in 18x9 at the special pricing of $899 each in any bolt pattern, offset and color.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 piece SC TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm really liking the new concave designs :thumbup:

Any news on 19inch cast wheels? I herd some rumors from a vender :laugh:
Specifically 19x9.5 tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19s are coming but nothing official or concrete yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Profile of 3 piece SC TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged Monoblock TurboMacs in brushed with tinted clear coat


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged 2pc or Forged 3pc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Just some new stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new wheels from us, the Magnum Walker Outlaw 001









And the video Outlaw Fever


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some Forged 3pc Formula TR's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Centers for some 19" Integrale SC's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Man, I wish you guys made 19" 2-piece wheels! I've been thinking about some F40's for my CC...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Me too. In 2pc we can do 14-18" and 20-22". We can do 19" in 1 or 3pc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Japanese Mullets


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3pc Touren SC's on a new A3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ken Block's new Gymkhana 7 car, 845hp AWD Mustang with 3 piece Fifteen52 R40 wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The new Gymkhana 7 is live


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best deal
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


Get in on these deals this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Black Friday deals all weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

2pc Forged TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a set of slightly used fifteen52 2pc Circuits (17x8 ET30 4x100) available wrapped in 205/40-17 Toyo Proxes tires. The setup has less than 300 miles and used solely for the SEMA Show last month. $3,000 for this like new setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will be here all weekend taking orders
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

This spring the 19" cast Tarmac R43 wheels are coming


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

New 3 piece Forged Formula LTWs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Cast Tarmacs and Cast TurboMacs will be in stock in April and now will be even lighter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Preorder starting this week for Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 and TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9. With more sizes and designs to follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are now taking preorders, get those orders in before they sell out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all, these Tarmacs will be lighter than the last ones.


----------

